# Types that each sex will most likely be attracted to...



## The Great One

*Women*:

Women in my experience are the most attracted to ESTP's. These guys are wild, spontaneous, are often times dangerous. They are often times your typical bad boys. ESTP's probably get laid more than any other type.

ESFP- a lot of ESFP's are really spontaneous, athletic, are party boys, and are fun to be around. They get a lot of action as well.

ENFP men are often wild as hell, and often get women just on the pure basis that they are so out of control and unpredictable.

ENFJ's often times don't do bad with the ladies either, because they are often able to charm the women's socks off.

ENTJ's often get girls too because they are extremely dominant and many girls like a man who can take control.

INTJ's and INTP's are often virgins for quite a while because many are often quite nerdy and women are repulsed by them.

INFP and INFJ men often don't get laid either because they are often the typical "nice guy".

*Men*:

From my experience, the ESFP women probably get the most attention from males. Many are your classic sun soaked goddesses and models. Many are very much in shape.

ESTP women also get a lot of action, they are usually your bitchy women that most men go crazy for.

ENFP women are often sought out by males as well, they are fun to be with, and most (from my experience) are sexual freaks.

INFP/INFJ women get guys much more than INFP males though. Although many INFP women lack the confidence to get men though.

Most NT women are from my experience not that sought out by guys.

Post more people.


----------



## blackandindie

Yeah, INFJ here... sad panda.


----------



## Vaka

> Most NT women are from my experience not that sought out


Are you kidding me?!?

INTJ Women-- Unnatural sexual allure...


----------



## Antithesis

NatetheGreat said:


> Most NT women are from my experience not that sought out by guys.


Gonna have to agree there! I'm an NT girl and despite being quite pretty, blonde, with big boobs and a good figure, I don't seem to get approached much, if at all. I try to be friendly and approachable when I'm out with my friends, but I find the guys who do approach me don't tend to come back, and I'm not aware of having done anything wrong or off putting. *sigh*


----------



## Kaarna

NatetheGreat said:


> INFP and INFJ men often don't get laid either because they are often the typical "nice guy".


Well this isn't looking good.


----------



## The Great One

Antithesis said:


> Gonna have to agree there! I'm an NT girl and despite being quite pretty, blonde, with big boobs and a good figure, I don't seem to get approached much, if at all. I try to be friendly and approachable when I'm out with my friends, but I find the guys who do approach me don't tend to come back, and I'm not aware of having done anything wrong or off putting. *sigh*


Yeah, I'd go with an NT, but most guys are turned off by them. I found one last semester in college and was quite attractive. But, hey if you are "quite pretty, have big boobs, and a great figure" then why the hell aren't you getting numbers left and right? Maybe because you are to conceptual or intelligent? Talk to much about scientific theories? Why do you think it is? Hell, I'd get with you if you are the way you say you are. I wish that I lived near you.

EDIT: Being an Intp, you probably get rejected because you are arrogant. LOL JK


----------



## Moon Pix

Kaarna said:


> Well this isn't looking good.


Thats defeatist, we've just got to see it for what it is. To get laid we've got to start being 'meaner.' Ill agree take up glue sniffing if you agree to take up driving recklessly.:wink:

But seriously in my opinion it doesnt really have a lot to do with being 'nice' as you put it, its just generally the lack of confidence NF men seem to have claimed as their own. I think that all men get approach anxiety but NFs tend to get even more overwelmed by it than the average guy because we build it up so much in our own heads when really it doesnt matter that much. Getting rejected is a part of life.


----------



## Scruffy

NF men, just start putting shit in weird places: "Noooo Mikey not the electrical socket!"


----------



## The Great One

Scruffy said:


> NF men, just start putting shit in weird places: "Noooo Mikey not the electrical socket!"


Not all NF's are terrible with the opposite sex. Not all my friend


----------



## Molock

INT and NF women are at the top of my list :blushed:


----------



## Drea

Poor NTs ):


----------



## Narrator

NatetheGreat said:


> *Women*:
> 
> Women in my experience are the most attracted to ESTP's. These guys are wild, spontaneous, are often times dangerous. They are often times your typical bad boys. ESTP's probably get laid more than any other type.
> 
> ESFP- a lot of ESFP's are really spontaneous, athletic, are party boys, and are fun to be around. They get a lot of action as well.
> 
> INTJ's and INTP's are often virgins for quite a while because many are often quite nerdy and women are repulsed by them.
> 
> INFP and INFJ men often don't get laid either because they are often the typical "nice guy".



ESTPs are intimidating for me a fair chunk of the time. ESFP _fe_males I generally prefer - at least stereotypically - to the guys, not that I dislike them.



Drea said:


> Poor NTs ):


INTJ guys, with the right looks they'll be the first person I'm drawn to in a room. They don't have to be well groomed, they can have unconventional features etc, just not not my type. For instance I went on a uni trip today. There's a guy on the other side of the room looking a little stern and very quiet, quite cool, unkept dark hair, dark clothes, closed off body language, won't keep eye contact, talks little...:blushed: had this aura of intensity I couldn't...ignore...God I hope he doesn't visit these forums... 
You guys do have a fanbase here <3

I can see INTPs being the nice guy more than INFs...the more balanced ones anyway.

INFs are totally adorable! Although I can see this taking a 50/x% split, some are friendship material, some incredibly adorable and attractive, some a little scary/just another guy.


And for what it's worth, an ESFJ friend of mine only ever seems to be attracted to the nice guys - in fiction at least - she says she just doesn't get the whole 'evil charisma' thing :crazy:. I think it's down to her having a _very _healthy relationship with her dad and brother and most other males, she doesn't seem to be intimidated around them like she can be around women, I think, although she's said she finds it very scary when guys are...overly friendly...aka 'Nice scarf' *Leers from car window*, or, not having spoken to them in a few years, they ask 'You want to come to such a such a place with me?' on some online thing.

I think most girls dislike that though - feeling sexually...infringed upon...suffocated by testosterone...and sudden, undesired figurative manly manhood displays...


----------



## Scruffy

NatetheGreat said:


> Not all NF's are terrible with the opposite sex. Not all my friend



I was 100% unserious brah.


----------



## murderegina

WHATCHUUUU MEAN! I tink dat erryone is sexy


----------



## Icarus

I have a bit of thing for ESFP's  
I like someone who push me a bit


----------



## Cookie Monster

NatetheGreat said:


> INFP and INFJ men often don't get laid either because they are often the typical "nice guy".
> 
> Most NT women are from my experience not that sought out by guys.


Yeah, I would not say guys are banging down my door to ask me out. I can be very difficult...and I am the worst flirt (I think it is so pointless...I prefer to be direct with people when it comes to relationships). 

However, my last boyfriend who actually had the balls to ask me out properly was an INFJ. 

I do assume you are speaking generally about attraction...I tend to have unconventional tastes in men...all the men I have dated are INxx, and I am really not attracted to any of the extrovert types. It seems a lot of fellow people on this forum go for the unconventional as well .


----------



## intrish

NT women not sought by men...

Interesting. I am INTJ and definitely cute enough to date (not fat, long blond hair, no kids, curves in right places) but I think because I am quiet, don't smile, don't ask intrusive (or any) questions, basically don't pry at all, don't interrupt (or call, ever), am totally absorbed in what I am doing...and what I am doing always appears to be (to others) more important than flirting, I don't get hit on directly and hardly EVER get asked out. Online dating is the only way I meet guys. I think I make them nervous when they meet me in person. I don't mean to. I just can't be...well, I don't know how to say it...I can't seem to be "non-intense"...enough for a casual meeting. Once in a relationship I have no problem being that way...even silly, carefree, etc., but not in the initial meeting...so it is hard to start up a relationship. I make a good girlfriend once in a relationship (so I have heard) and I am loyal. Guys tend to stay in touch or want to get back in a relationship with me later (but I don't). Well, there is a little insight for what it is worth.


----------



## MyName

Liminality said:


> ESTPs are intimidating for me a fair chunk of the time. ESFP _fe_males I generally prefer - at least stereotypically - to the guys, not that I dislike them.
> 
> 
> 
> INTJ guys, with the right looks they'll be the first person I'm drawn to in a room. They don't have to be well groomed, they can have unconventional features etc, just not not my type. For instance I went on a uni trip today. There's a guy on the other side of the room looking a little stern and very quiet, quite cool, unkept dark hair, dark clothes, closed off body language, won't keep eye contact, talks little...:blushed: had this aura of intensity I couldn't...ignore...God I hope he doesn't visit these forums...
> You guys do have a fanbase here <3
> 
> I can see INTPs being the nice guy more than INFs...the more balanced ones anyway.
> 
> INFs are totally adorable! Although I can see this taking a 50/x% split, some are friendship material, some incredibly adorable and attractive, some a little scary/just another guy.
> 
> 
> And for what it's worth, an ESFJ friend of mine only ever seems to be attracted to the nice guys - in fiction at least - she says she just doesn't get the whole 'evil charisma' thing :crazy:. I think it's down to her having a _very _healthy relationship with her dad and brother and most other males, she doesn't seem to be intimidated around them like she can be around women, I think, although she's said she finds it very scary when guys are...overly friendly...aka 'Nice scarf' *Leers from car window*, or, not having spoken to them in a few years, they ask 'You want to come to such a such a place with me?' on some online thing.
> 
> I think most girls dislike that though - feeling sexually...infringed upon...suffocated by testosterone...and sudden, undesired figurative manly manhood displays...



I have been told that my INTJness(perpetual cynicism) is a good thing with women


----------



## susurration

NatetheGreat said:


> INTJ's and INTP's are often virgins for quite a while because many are often quite nerdy and women are repulsed by them.
> 
> INFP and INFJ men often don't get laid either because they are often the typical "nice guy".


I think it's* not* a matter of whose attracting the most blatant attention. My theory is that a lot of introverts are attracted to other introverts and in a lot of situations, neither finds it comfortable to pursue. This does not mean that all Ixxx's aren't attractive to people. 

I for one, am not repulse by "nerds". I find that to be an abhorrent idea. The quiet guy at the back of the room will be the first one to draw my attention after all.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

NatetheGreat said:


> *Women*:
> 
> Women in my experience are the most attracted to ESTP's. These guys are wild, spontaneous, are often times dangerous. They are often times your typical bad boys. ESTP's probably get laid more than any other type.
> 
> ESFP- a lot of ESFP's are really spontaneous, athletic, are party boys, and are fun to be around. They get a lot of action as well.
> 
> ENFP men are often wild as hell, and often get women just on the pure basis that they are so out of control and unpredictable.
> 
> ENFJ's often times don't do bad with the ladies either, because they are often able to charm the women's socks off.
> 
> ENTJ's often get girls too because they are extremely dominant and many girls like a man who can take control.
> 
> INTJ's and INTP's are often virgins for quite a while because many are often quite nerdy and women are repulsed by them.
> 
> INFP and INFJ men often don't get laid either because they are often the typical "nice guy".
> 
> *Men*:
> 
> From my experience, the ESFP women probably get the most attention from males. Many are your classic sun soaked goddesses and models. Many are very much in shape.
> 
> ESTP women also get a lot of action, they are usually your bitchy women that most men go crazy for.
> 
> ENFP women are often sought out by males as well, they are fun to be with, and most (from my experience) are sexual freaks.
> 
> INFP/INFJ women get guys much more than INFP males though. Although many INFP women lack the confidence to get men though.
> 
> Most NT women are from my experience not that sought out by guys.
> 
> Post more people.


Women

Most likely

ENTJ men are successful, dominant, and strong, not to mention that they are the alpha male.

ESTP men are the bad boys who drink beer, pull shit, and of course, get laid.

ESFP men are the jock frat boys who are in shape, fashionable, energetic, and of course, sexually aggressive.

Least likely

INFP men are kind, sensitive, and withdrawn. Unfortuantely, they get written off with the "nice guy" label.

ISFJ men are sensitive, respectful, and quiet, leading to the "nice guy" label, and their relative domesticity means that they get seen more as honorary chicks than as legitimate men.

INTP men are quiet, logical, and frequently awkward. We are quirky and can be so honest and truthful that people will be shocked. Plus, we tend to be the nerdy guys or more "nice guys".

Men

Most likely

ENFP women are sensual, fun, charming, and frequently beautiful.

ESFP women are the models, cheerleaders, and sex symbols of the ubiquitous western culture, and they are very licentious beings.

ESFJ women are the all-American girl; pretty, courteous, and outgoing.

Least likely

INTJ women are usualyl cold, cynical, and like their INTP male expies, direct and brutal in their judgement.

ISTP women are soldiers, police officers, and mechanics, frequently seeming very masculine. They get teh reputation for being ball busters and in general, tomboys.

INTP women are the antithesis of the ESFJ golden girl. They will not dress pretty for the hell of it. They will not go squee over pink things, and they will be themselves until the end. And there is the jaded, cynical side about them due to a lifetime of attempted societal domination over them to morph them from geeky girls to girly-girls.

Note: These may or may not apply if you are homosexual or bisexual. The general list, regardless of gender is below.

ENFP people are fun, sensual, and like to keep themselves in shape.

ESFP people are outgoing, adventursome, and toned.

ESTP people are outgoing, but sexually charged, dangerous, and wild


----------



## Hemoglobin

INTJ female, never had a problem with the dating scene *shrugs*


----------



## Linesky

_*What's your point?! *_

I still think it's more about personal taste and other personal attributes. So I don't really like this thread as it serves a narrow purpose. I'll try to provide some things to contradict your statements, just to put an emphasis on the exceptions to the arbitrary rules:

- My ESFP friend doesn't always keep herself in shape and gets sought because she is extremely easy going with people (sometimes too much) not because she's a celebrity lookalike. In fact she doesn't really like the whole celebrity scene and takes examples from people who care about integrity. 

- I've had guys show interest in me for other reasons than my oh so pensive mind. Guys are guys and like to chase anything that pleases their desires whether it's about body, mind or something else. What I'm saying is NT's can get sought for other attributes and don't necessarily get judged based on their intellectual approach only (as if it's the only one they have). F.e. ENTx women seem successful around boys in general due to being wild and captivating. Same for NT men.
- Certain NT men seem to be successful whores (jk) too unless they're too geeky for their own good. F.e. some INTJ's know how to pull off success because of their confidence and charisma. Not every one of them lives in a library. Same for INTP's because they're so sleek. Same for NT women.

- ENFx males can actually be seen as oddly touchy rather than charming princes depending on the context.
- I'm sure every INFP artist has gotten lots of attention from the ladies due to being emotionally expressive.

- You didn't say much about SJ's? Interesting.

Maybe your next thread should be about type + frequency of sex. ROFL. Or type + endurance of relationships. And so forth. Either way... It's going to get messy cos that's how social sciences are .


----------



## intrish

this is such a depressing thread.


----------



## Katjie

intrish said:


> this is such a depressing thread.


It's depressing me too.


----------



## Callie

Mercurius said:


> _*What's your point?! *_
> 
> I still think it's more about personal taste and other personal attributes. So I don't really like this thread as it serves a narrow purpose. I'll try to provide some things to contradict your statements, just to put an emphasis on the exceptions to the arbitrary rules:
> 
> - My ESFP friend doesn't always keep herself in shape and gets sought because she is extremely easy going with people (sometimes too much) not because she's a celebrity lookalike. In fact she doesn't really like the whole celebrity scene and takes examples from people who care about integrity.
> 
> - I've had guys show interest in me for other reasons than my oh so pensive mind. Guys are guys and like to chase anything that pleases their desires whether it's about body, mind or something else. What I'm saying is NT's can get sought for other attributes and don't necessarily get judged based on their intellectual approach only (as if it's the only one they have). F.e. ENTx women seem successful around boys in general due to being wild and captivating. Same for NT men.
> - Certain NT men seem to be successful whores (jk) too unless they're too geeky for their own good. F.e. some INTJ's know how to pull off success because of their confidence and charisma. Not every one of them lives in a library. Same for INTP's because they're so sleek. Same for NT women.
> 
> - ENFx males can actually be seen as oddly touchy rather than charming princes depending on the context.
> - I'm sure every INFP artist has gotten lots of attention from the ladies due to being emotionally expressive.
> 
> - You didn't say much about SJ's? Interesting.
> 
> Maybe your next thread should be about type + frequency of sex. ROFL. Or type + endurance of relationships. And so forth. Either way... It's going to get messy cos that's how social sciences are .


 
So well said ! I agree so much ! 

(I have most new guys in a group chasing me too...... even though Im a NT)


----------



## duck

Kaarna said:


> Well this isn't looking good.


Meh. When they're young they try to copy the other types because thats the only role models they have. They can't pull THAT off. 

Once we get centered on our strengths insted of our weaknesses we do just fine, thanks.


----------



## Xplosive

Agree mostly with Mutatio NOmenis - those are the general trends I've noticed too.

Obviously there are going to be some exceptions (more likely with men towards women - as men are generally more drawn to physical characteristics, whilst women are generally more drawn to behavioral characteristics).


----------



## WickedQueen

Mercurius said:


> - You didn't say much about SJ's? Interesting.


Ahahaha... Indeed. :crazy:

Kind of weird actually, because guys hitting on me quite often, but no one here ever mention about ESTJ female. :laughing:


----------



## Narrator

Callie said:


> So well said ! I agree so much !
> 
> (I have most new guys in a group chasing me too...... even though Im a NT)


A very NTish female friend of mine - who' possibly ENFP, but off the bat feels more like an NT is rather well liked by guys due to her assertivity, bluntness, and not being sickly sweet. She can drive certain guys up the wall due to this :crazy: - stubborn NTs and senstive SFs - but she's definately not overlooked, or unappriciated as a female.



MyName said:


> I have been told that my INTJness(perpetual cynicism) is a good thing with women


I guess there's a certain charisma, and or stregnth in that, perhaps that's how it is for my friend mentioned above. Though not necessarily the stereotypical big characters, you guys can be strong characters.


----------



## Elli

I'm a woman and I perfer INTP, ENTJ qualities in other person. I need to have a worthy oponent in my arguments haha. And it is also very important to me that person looks forvard of gaining new knowledge and is opened to see things from different points of wiev. 
I was in a relationship with istp once...there was soo much emotion and artistic thought from his side. I was the rational and cold one...so he didn't handle me well. Though we were together for quite a very long time.


----------



## Jonny0207

Men-ENTP's (of course----smart, fun loving and spontanious, and really wild and crazy. Like me!)

Girls-Who ever has the biggest boobies!


----------



## Elli

Hahahaha. That's one way to put it yes XD. And probably the most honest.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Seriously, only one person thanked my only post?

I'm feeling a bit yangire right now?

Want to know what that means, go here: Yangire - Television Tropes & Idioms


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack

I don't know..... I find this is somewhat.....difficult to stereotype........
from _only my own_ experience, I can somewhat agree with male ESTPs being the somewhat....bad-boy-types who get a lot of girls. still, ALSO depends on the individual..... I think male ESTJs can also be quite.......successful, arharr. BUT, I don't know... it depends on much more, I think..... mh..mh...mh.... generally, I think that Es might _propably_ be a bit more successful on the whole. even though it's HARD to say....eff.... 
I know a lot of INTs who have never dated until their mid-20s or beyond, but I don't know...this could also go for other INs or Ixxxs....
I think what in a, what I would call extraverted, environment (like discos, for example), there might be a lot more Es around, and I, as an I, often come off as....bläh. don't know. doooon't know. have to think about that. meeh.
I have a very attractive, extremely bright female INTJ friend, and she has had a hard time dating.....BUT....I think only due to being both shy AND blunt....yes, that's possible....I think she might have scared some of the guys :laughing:.... but, well, if I were a guy.....however. I stop rambling.......

besides, I'm an extremely socially awkward, shy, introverted, inhibited, uptight, demanding female INFJ, and I cannot say that I have been terribly successful with the guys :crazy:.....


----------



## intrish

i have a hard time dating. i am extremely shy. but i make a great girlfriend once i get over that.


----------



## mrkedi

well, every type of guy have their own way to attract and seduce girls////

(where can i find a infj man?~)


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

^ Hardly anywhere, because they're only about 1% of the population.


----------



## skycloud86

I find NTs the most attractive if we're going solely by personality type.


----------



## Vaka

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> ^ Hardly anywhere, because they're only about 1% of the population.


Yeah...and same with INTJ women :dry:

I'm including myself in here anyway, I still find NT women to be extremely sexy...


----------



## Tad Cooper

I like ESFPs as stated in the opening post (oh no I'm common!) but I also like NTs and STs, not so much Js or Is though, but I make exceptions alot (it depends on how the person works with me). I guess you can't really say a type for everyone but I'd agree that most women would want ESFPs in this day and age (especially younger women) and men would want ExFPs.
I'm surprised that INFJs aren't considered to be top of a man's list though. They're brilliant people!


----------



## Cataldo

The ladies love us ENTP's. We're mysterious


----------



## Vaan

The Great One said:


> *Women*:INFP and INFJ men often don't get laid either because they are often the typical "nice guy".
> 
> Most NT women are from my experience not that sought out by guys.


I thought we didn't get laid because we preffer meaningful sex? from what i've seen we seem to be the type that everyone seems to want but we are always making ourselves "Unavaliable" 

and NT girls are awesome, i'm taken by one, and thats hard to do XD They seem to have all the good stuff without the wildly swinging emotions of others ^^

I've always been most attracted to INTP's and INFP's. Most girls that like me are ESFP's, ENFP's and a few other mixed Introverted types, beats me why though


----------



## modern_vagabond

INFP males aren't a total lost cause with women, if they develop the right personal traits to go along with their inherent niceness.

For example, I'm an INFP, but I grew up in a rather rough area that forced me to develop a tougher, more outwardly intimidating side and minimize the nice-guy in me. I had to learn to overcome my dislike of conflict and learn to handle myself in a fight and carry an alpha male persona when I came into contact with other males. Now that I've grown up and matured, I've learned to balance my nice-guy and rough-and-tumble sides within me. I'm nice and very cordial, but I still take no shit from anyone and will come to the aid of any of my friends in a heartbeat. And I will tell you, girls seem to really like the combination, because I have never had any problem as far as dating options. Apparently there iss omething appealing to women about a mysterious alpha male with both a dark and sentimental side. I think it makes them want to "save" me or whatever haha.

So yeah, to all the INFP males...if you learn to overcome your dislike of conflict and embrace your more "alpha" qualities, there is hope! You can quickly move from the caring, nice-guy, friend-zone to being seen as an intriguing, yet powerful nurturer and provider (at least in my experience).


----------



## The Proof

The Great One said:


> *Women*:
> 
> INTJ's and INTP's are often virgins for quite a while because many are often quite nerdy and women are repulsed by them.
> 
> Most NT women are from my experience not that sought out by guys.


You must be out of your mind, I suggest you have yourself committed now and save yourself some time

First of all INTJs and INTPs kick ass literally and figuratively; good taste in women leads to dating only the best (dating less), I am far too good to compromise and I don't expect women to settle for less than the strongest and smartest either

Second, I'd love to meet a sexy NT girl, maybe someone who works in finance/business and also pushes herself to excel

NT+NT = best couple ever, though I'm not gonna rule out NF girls, I have been pleasantly surprised before


----------



## strawberryLola

Idk..

I recently found the the tinman teddybear INTJ guys to be kinda charming. 

I tend to be attracted to perceiver types of guys. I like to kick back myself, but some of the INTJ guys I met seem very loving and responsible, qualities I do not mind. ;D

I think the type of guy that I feel a genuine connection on all levels is gravy.


----------



## Reclusive

I am glad we got an unbiased OP for the thread. I would say the bottom line regardless of type. Looks is what attracts women first and foremost.


----------



## Eerie

Reclusive said:


> I am glad we got an unbiased OP for the thread. I would say the bottom line regardless of type. Looks is what attracts women first and foremost.


This is sarcasm, right?


----------



## Reclusive

lol.....what does your intuition tell you?


----------



## Eerie

My intuition is a massive failure


----------



## kiwigrl

I see you didn't mention ENFJ women... attention isn't the problem, there is always plenty of that. But shyness has been an issue.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence

Eh. I disagree. I'm sooo not attracted to ESFx guys. Dating an ENFP is hard enough. ESTP _might_ be doable but... eh. 

Honestly the "perfect" type for me would probably be INFP or INFJ. Probably INFJ, on second thought.


----------



## kiwigrl

I don't want to say a type because I have been out with E's and I's, and I'd say a variety of types. 

Which types are not dominant control freaks, but do know how to be a bit macho (and take the lead) rather than metro, are funny, confident in themselves but not in a really loud way, and are good at socialising but don't need it to be all about them? oh and like people but are also independent enough to not sulk if you leave them on their own.

Guesses? anyone?


----------



## Vaan

kiwigrl said:


> I don't want to say a type because I have been out with E's and I's, and I'd say a variety of types.
> 
> Which types are not dominant control freaks, but do know how to be a bit macho (and take the lead) rather than metro, are funny, confident in themselves but not in a really loud way, and are good at socialising but don't need it to be all about them? oh and like people but are also independent enough to not sulk if you leave them on their own.
> 
> Guesses? anyone?


Either a fully developed INFJ who is confident in themselves, a relaxed INTJ or an independant and developed INFP


----------



## StandingTiger

ENTP males aren't even mentioned, which is the type of my SO. And he's just the perfect balance of everything for which I could ever ask. However, an ENFP isn't exactly the typical woman.

I'd never go for an ESTP though. The majority of women go for ESTPs, because the majority of women are SJs.


----------



## jack london

kiwigrl said:


> I don't want to say a type because I have been out with E's and I's, and I'd say a variety of types.
> 
> Which types are not dominant control freaks, but do know how to be a bit macho (and take the lead) rather than metro, are funny, confident in themselves but not in a really loud way, and are good at socialising but don't need it to be all about them? oh and like people but are also independent enough to not sulk if you leave them on their own.
> 
> Guesses? anyone?


<-------Moi


----------



## StandingTiger

kiwigrl said:


> Which types are not dominant control freaks, but do know how to be a bit macho (and take the lead) rather than metro, are funny, confident in themselves but not in a really loud way, and are good at socialising but don't need it to be all about them? oh and like people but are also independent enough to not sulk if you leave them on their own.


As far as men go, ENTPs and INTJs. They're both masculine, funny, confident (but not cocky), and generally socially competent. They're my favorites.


----------



## kiwigrl

hmwith said:


> As far as men go, ENTPs and INTJs. They're my favorites.


LOL that Vaan and Jack London both pointed to their type.

I perhaps should have added that that person should not be adverse to a cuddle on the couch - very important... ENFJs can wilt and die without a bit of affection/ physical touch.


----------



## Vaan

ah ok, in that case its just INFJ's and INFP's, maybe an ENFP also wouldn't be a bad choice either


----------



## kiwigrl

Vaan said:


> ah ok, in that case its just INFJ's and INFP's, maybe an ENFP also wouldn't be a bad choice either


Funny that you haven't included ISFJs because the one I have is all of the above that I described - except for the over the top controlling moods on the odd occasion, which really gets my hackles up.


----------



## StandingTiger

kiwigrl said:


> I perhaps should have added that that person should not be adverse to a cuddle on the couch - very important.


Oh, NTs (secretly) love to snuggle up on us mushy feelers, even if not all of them would freely admit that. Hell, they sometimes even like to be held themselves. But don't tell them that we've figured that out...


----------

